

Ask HN: Machine learning – the easy way - kenjackson

I just watched this TED talk (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ted.com&#x2F;talks&#x2F;rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_basketball_s_wildest_moves) and at one point in the talk he talks about using machine learning to determine what is and isn&#x27;t a pick and rolls  That makes sense, that&#x27;s exactly what I would have said too.  Except I wouldn&#x27;t have actually done it.<p>I feel like I often run into situations like these where I think, &quot;makes sense to use machine learning here&quot;.  I&#x27;d love to just drop my data into some service that then spits out code that will classify future data.  I trust the AI experts will build a much better system (and update it) better than I could.<p>Are there services that do this?
======
FlyingLawnmower
I think Azure ML Studio has some of the aspects of what you are looking
for...[https://studio.azureml.net/](https://studio.azureml.net/)

There is a small amount of work involved, but you can mostly browse the
gallery, find a situation that fits your needs, and even publish a REST
Webservice with a single click that your applications can call for a
classification task. It makes ML very easy (they do all of the hard work of
building decision tree algorithms, neural networks, etc. -- all you do is drag
and drop modules).

